# MongoDB löschung ohne Cascade



## Schuriko (29. Nov 2021)

In MongoDB existieren ja keine Kaskadierungen. Jemand eine Idee wie man folgendes am besten lösen könnte?

Ich habe Benutzer- und Dokumente in Mongodb. Jedes Dokument gehört dem Benutzer und ein Dokument kann unter den Benutzern geteilt werden. Sagen wir Benutzer1 hat doc1,doc2,doc3 Dokumente und Benutzer2 hat doc3,doc4,doc5. Wenn ich Benutzer1 lösche, sollten auch doc1, doc2, doc3 gelöscht werden

In diesem Beispiel ist es ja alternativ, indem ich alle Dokumente bei der Löschung des Benutzers mitlösche (programmiertechnisch).
Aber wenn ich mehrere Dokumente (Tabellen) habe, müsste ich alle programmiertechnisch löschen.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man so etwas alternativ am geschicktesten lösen könnte?


----------



## Neumi5694 (13. Dez 2021)

Da gibt's eigentlich nur eine Vorgangsweise.
Du schaust pro Tabelle nach, was vom Nutzer erstellt wurde und löschst das dann anschließend den Nutzer.
Haben die Dokumente wiederum eigene Abhängigkeiten, löschst du diese ebenfalls vor dem Löschen der Dokumente.


----------

